# So i got a quote on a stereo upgrade



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

i went to a local stereo place....that does custom installs... i really don't care for wiring or else i would tackle the project myself..... so they said i need a LC8i DSP to keep my onstar , some components for the front... nothing fancy and a 5 channel amp and a unloaded speaker box because i already have a 10" sub, so they quote me for everything installed around $2000..... im finding that to be a little steep... as now i have to wait till i get the curb damage fixed, and re bank some money... Thoughts????


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Buy the parts your self you will find much better deals than what they are going to charge.

I spent $1200 on my system. And I'm sure it will blow away their 2K install.

Also where do you live? 
I've done acouple installs for other members as well as my own.
Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

if you take the couple minutes and do a search on the forum you can get a full upgraded stereo for about 1000$ or a bit under depending on a couple variables. "xtremerevolution" will be the guy to suggest you stuff and he seems to be a very knowledgeable guy. if your willing to take a day or 2 to install everything yourself your cost will be much much cheaper. there is how to's here on the forum that make it super easy to do yourself.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That does seem a little steep to me..what kind of products are they putting in?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I can blow your mind with $1500 if you're willing to install it yourself. You will embarrass $5k installs.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

flysti06 said:


> i went to a local stereo place....that does custom installs... i really don't care for wiring or else i would tackle the project myself..... so they said i need a LC8i DSP to keep my onstar , some components for the front... nothing fancy and a 5 channel amp and a unloaded speaker box because i already have a 10" sub, so they quote me for everything installed around $2000..... im finding that to be a little steep... as now i have to wait till i get the curb damage fixed, and re bank some money... Thoughts????


1. Unless you're replacing your head unit, replacing anything in terms of audio will not hamper original features of your car unless you remove power/connection to that feature. Onstar itself is powered separately, and the only thing it has to do in terms of audio is your speakers playing the proper sound, which is all sent through the head unit, so you wont lose that unless they snip a wire they shouldn't.

2. I have new front tweeters, door speakers, two subs, baffle, two amps, wiring, DSP, PAC harness[to wire everything to the headunit] and audio tune all for $1500. And I took my system to a shop that does show quality installations and have done work for Chip Foose[Overhaulin] and he was speechless at how good my system sounded.

Bottom line, this store isn't completely trying to rip you off, but you wont get your moneys worth compared to what else you can get.

And before I leave, my entire audio system was pieced together, and installed in person by XtremeRevolution, with my help.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys lick boots real good .. mine need a little spit shining ! 

I spent the money for wiring and upgraded with after market speakers for the front stage . 
My total cost +or - $$200.00 the wiring is a bit of a work out though . Already had Subs .. and Amp .. 

Since No one else has asked you , what exactly are you looking to upgrade to your car audio system at this point in time ?


----------



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have done the searches on here, really Didn't find what i was looking for as far as answers. could i install this stuff myself..... Sure..... But is it something i enjoy doing NO! so i don't feel as i would have the necessary patience to effectively install these components, Here is exactly what i am looking for/ looking to buy...... polk audio components for the front, specifically db 6501.... i like the sound of them, i was thinking of getting a Alpine v9 5 ch amp..... im not really sure about rear door drivers since i wont hear them any way and they are used for nothing more then Fill. i already have a JL Audio 10W3v3‑2 sub so i really just need an enclosure. now the question is do i need a LC8-1 dsp to make this all work?.....i want to keep the stock head unit. and i live in eastern PA


----------



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

and i have no problems paying to have this stuff installed, or buying decent stuff i just don't like spending money and being disappointed.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

not trying to sounds like a dick but you didn't search too well.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/11204-how-sq-car-audio-v2.html

I know you say you don't want to install but heres a thread showing whats needed to be done if your curious
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/12322-no-splicing-amplifier-subwoofer-tutorial.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Terrible T .... Terry in Pittsburg would be a big help to you then .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

flysti06 said:


> and i have no problems paying to have this stuff installed, or buying decent stuff i just don't like spending money and being disappointed.


You want to install Polk DB series components yet you don't want to be disappointed? There's something a bit odd about that. See the below post. 



giantsfan10 said:


> not trying to sounds like a dick but you didn't search too well.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/11204-how-sq-car-audio-v2.html
> 
> ...


I design high end car audio installs on a fraction of the cost. The reason why we asked if you could install it yourself is because install shops are entirely incapable of doing this work themselves. If I recommended you a miniDSP, RS-180 door speakers, and SEAS Prestige tweeters, do you think your local shop could install them for you correctly? 

The reason why these questions are asked is so we can help you get the most out of your money, so under no circumstance will you ever hear another person's car audio install or look back and say "wow, I could have done so much better with the money I spent." Those words were never spoken about a car system I've ever designed.


----------



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You want to install Polk DB series components yet you don't want to be disappointed? There's something a bit odd about that. See the below post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate, all the help, I have read the previous posts that were "so kindly" LOL linked from "Giantsfan10" long before i posted this up... 

while finding those posts informative, i guess a human response is more of what i was looking for. I am not dead set on any of the components i mentioned, as i am not a "stereo guru" i just enjoy clean sound. 
Tecollins1 i would gladly accept help from you with an install and compensate you for your time.

XtremeRevolution; i will be in touch with you VIA Pm regarding the things i will need and should need and adhere to your recommendations,


----------

